# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ¡XVI Festival Turístico de la Chirimoya 2009 fue todo un éxito!

## gpacheco

El XVI Festival Turístico de la Chirimoya 2009, fue todo un éxito y hubo de todo; cócteles, postres, jarabes, refrescos, helados y platos típicos, durante los dos días que se realizó en el distrito de Callahuanca, Huarochirí, al norte de Lima. 
En este evento se presentó la fruta más grande, que destacó por sus tres kilos de peso, la misma que fue obsequiada por el alcalde de la localidad Francisco Pérez Ticse a la autoridad regional presente, el Vicepresidente del Gobierno regional de Lima, Dr. Luis Custodio Calderón, quien inauguró el Festival.     *Producto de exportación* 
“Esta fruta es considerada el viagra andino. Podría ser uno de los productos bandera del Perú. Era la fruta predilecta de nuestros antepasados, tiene un valor nutritivo y delicioso sabor. Callahuanca es uno de los mayores productores de esta fruta. Sabemos que están con miras de exportar este producto y para eso veremos la forma como apoyarlos”., manifestó Custodio Calderón. 
El "Festival de la Chirimoya" del poblado de Santa Rosa de Callahuanca marcó el inicio de la temporada de verano. Este festival trajo muchas novedades. Hubo concursos gastronómicos, danzas, deportes y la presentación de la chirimoya en muchas variedades como tortas, kekes, helados y el chiripisco, informó”. 
Dentro de las proyecciones que tenemos en el Gobierno Regional de Lima está el impulsar el turismo en todos los distritos de las nueve provincias de nuestra jurisdicción. En esta oportunidad Callahuanca nos ha sorprendido con este festival que ha traído muchos turistas que han venido, como todos los años, a poder degustar de los productos que aquí se elaboran.   *Obras en Callahuanca*
“Quiero expresar que en este distrito el Gobierno regional de Lima ejecutará, por presupuesto de inversión concertada 2009, la Construcción de la Trocha Carrozable -Callahuanca – Chauca, Primera etapa, por un monto de S/ 250,000.00. También tenemos el mejoramiento de la Carretera Callahuanca – Barba Blanca, por un monto de S/ 120,000.00", manifestó el vice presidente regional. 
Por su parte, la alcaldesa provincial de Huarochirí, Rosa Vásquez Cuadrado, mencionó que gracias al apoyo del GRL se está impulsando mucho el turismo y de esta manera se gestionará, en un futuro cercano, la posibilidad de poder apoyar a los agricultores para que puedan exportar sus productos al extranjero. 
A su turno, el alcalde de Callahuanca, Francisco Pérez Ticse, agradeció la presencia del Vicepresidente regional de Lima y de la alcaldesa provincial de Huarochirí al festival de la Chirimoya que se realizó en su distrito. “Esta fiesta la estamos realizando por 16 años continuo y lo seguiremos haciendo. De esta manera nuestros agricultores se incentivan a continuar con la siembra y cosecha y también se abre un mercado para que se puedan hacer conocidos”.   _Alcalde de Challahuanca, Miss Chirimoya 2009,_ _vice presidente de la Región Lima y alcaldesa de Huarochirí._   *Fuente:* *www.agronegociosperu.org*Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de palta superan de enero a agosto monto exportado en todo 2009 ASOCIACIONES: Clave del Éxito Cafetalero El agridulce éxito azucarero XI Festival Internacional de la Maca 2009 (Del 15 al 18 de octubre, 2009) Huarochirí celebra Festival de la Chirimoya con premiación a la fruta más grande del Perú

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Por favor, a todos los conocedores del tema agroexportador, les pido que apoyen a quienes están buscando la forma de hacer que nuestras Chirimoyas crucen fronteras, posicionándolas en el mercado internacional como fruta de bandera del Perú. 
Yo sigo sin entender por qué no se exporta esta fruta a otros países del mundo, cuando deben haber miles o millones de consumidores potenciales repartidos en los distintos continentes, esperando a poder deleitarse con este maravillos producto de nuestra agricultura. 
Probablemente se deba a problemas sanitarios o dificultades en el transporte, pero creo que esos son problemas que se pueden superar. 
Incluso me gustaría ser exportador de Chirimoya, para llevar a Miss Chirimoya conmigo a las ferias alrededor del mundo...  :Embarrassment:  
Saludos y a apoyar la exportación de Chirimoyas peruanas.

----------


## MAYALO

Respecto a la Chirimoya es una de las mejores frutas que impacta al paladar extranjero, pero al parecer la barreras sanitarias son las que no permiten exportarla, debido a que se infectan de moscas.
Pero esto debe tener una solucion, y es mediante los centros de investigacion que deben apoyar en el desarrollo de formas de tener un producto exportable.

----------


## Marita

Estimados señores:
Es cierto que tenemos muchos productos que no son exportados y muchos países que no aún no conocen de las maravillas de frutas tropicales que posee nuestro país. Quien les habla es una consultora en negocios internacionales y los que estén interesados en exteriorizar su producto les puedo dar una mano. 
Saludos,
Tradexplorer.

----------

